# problem loading ath9k module + kernel question

## marinosk_81

Hello, 

gentoo noob here, just did a fresh install on my old 2006 macbook and can't get the wifi running. My card is a Qualcomm Atheros - I used 

```
lspci -k
```

 to double check from the liveCD (where I do have wifi) that the appropriate driver is indeed ath9k. Then I recompiled the kernel making sure that I have selected all that is mentioned here https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k. 

First thing to note is that I can only select cfg80211, mac80211 and ath9k as modules and as built-in into the kernel. First question is why?

Second thing is that there no module for ath9k is created.. 

```
find /lib/modules/4.9.0-kernel | grep ath9k
```

 results in nothing and the module fails to load with either modprobe or if put within /etc/conf.d/modules

I guess I'm doing something wrong when compiling the kernel but what? I simply did 

```
genkernel --menuconfig
```

 and made sure I selected all the above amongst my other configurations. I did that 2 times just to make sure I have indeed selected ath9k as a module but still nothing..

----------

## fedeliallalinea

What returns the command grep -i ath9k /usr/src/linux/.config?

----------

## marinosk_81

can't paste the exact output as I don't have the computer near me, but what I get is commented out line, so no, the module is not there. why is that? I did select everything noted on the link above - how can it be that the configuration file does not reflect these changes?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

You are sure that selected kernel is 4.9 (eselect kernel list)?

----------

## Logicien

The good command to see if the ath9k module have been compiled for a kernel version or an other is

```
find /lib/modules -iname *ath9k*
```

----------

## khayyam

 *marinosk_81 wrote:*   

> [...] just did a fresh install on my old 2006 macbook and can't get the wifi running. My card is a Qualcomm Atheros - I used 'lspci -k' to double check from the liveCD (where I do have wifi) that the appropriate driver is indeed ath9k.

 

marinosk_81 ... I have a 2006 macbook (which is the macbook1,1) and this doesn't have ath9k, but ath5k.

```
# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_ATH3K is not set

# CONFIG_BT_ATH3K is not set

CONFIG_WEXT_CORE=y

CONFIG_WEXT_PROC=y

CONFIG_CFG80211=m

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_REG_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211_INTERNAL_REGDB is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

CONFIG_MAC80211_HAS_RC=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL_HT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel_ht"

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESSAGE_TRACING is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_ATHEROS is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM is not set

CONFIG_ATH_COMMON=m

CONFIG_ATH_CARDS=m

# CONFIG_ATH_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ATH5K=m

# CONFIG_ATH5K_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ATH5K_PCI=y

# CONFIG_ATH9K is not set

# CONFIG_ATH9K_HTC is not set

# CONFIG_ATH6KL is not set

# CONFIG_ATH10K is not set
```

best ... khay

----------

